# Ipad Question



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a Ipad, I did the last update for it when it came out, version ios 8.1.2
Before this update I could swipe down on the page where the apps are and search for my apps instead of trying to find them page by page. These are the apps that I have already installed on my ipad.
Now when I do that it all I can get it to do is search the web or search wikipedia.
Did they remove that ability or is there something new you have to do to search?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Now I have a iPad Air. 
My apps are on the 2nd page Swipe to the right. I never had to Swipe down to get to that page.
But nothing changed when I updated to that version, I always went to the right to get to the apps. So I guess I don't understand this swipe down part. It may have something to do with the different iPads I guess.
But like I stated nothing changed when I updated.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

This it the one that was right before the Ipad Air. If I swipe to the left or right it only changes the pages of apps that I have already installed on here.
I'm not talking about the apps in the app store you have to buy or get for free, these are the ones I have already put on.Just making sure that is clear on what I am talking about.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

That is what I am talking about also. 
My apps that I installed are on the 2nd page. I like Candy Crush and Soda Crush. LOL I have History Channel app. Facebook app, a bowling game and a few other apps but like i say I swipe to the right to get to them.
I never did swipe down.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

OK, I'm talking searching my apps, I used to be able to put my finger in the middle of the page and swipe down and search for the apps already installed on my ipad.
This can keep you from going through the pages of apps you have installed to find the one you are looking for.
Now when I do that it says I can search my ipad but nothing happens but I can search the web or wikipedia from there.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

OK, I got the help I needed. I found a Ipad forum and asked over there and got a answer. I had to go into my settings, general, spotlight search and check what I wanted.
Thanks again.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Also have you tried to talk to the iPad using SIRI? You can use that and say Open ....... Whatever app you want.
I use SIRI all I say is ""Open Candy Crush"".
And bingo Candy Crush is open and ready to use. LOL

Find app on iPad
Home

Refined tips, tricks and secrets for iPad, iPad mini and iPad Air

Current page
Let&#8217;s consider a case. You have installed on your newest iPad Air / Retina iPad mini or tablet of older gens i.e. iPad 2 / iPad 3 /iPad 4 the bulk of valuable apps, sorted them by relevant folders and &#8230; cannot find where your favorites are exactly. Don't panic, the change can come quickly and easily. Following is a trick:

Make sure the item you want to appear during your searches is allowed one option for you iPad: Settings ==> General ==> Spotlight Search. The choices are: Contacts, Applications, Music, Notes. Mail etc.
Launch Spotlight Search Screen on the tablet running iOS , 7.0 (sure not iPad Air / Retina iPad mini case) by pressing the Home button once. On devices with iOS 7 or greater just swipe down on any page of your home screen to reveal the search bar.
Face the Search field .
Tap this field and start typing the title of app you are intending to find.
Look through the list of apps spotlighted just below the Search Field. Your favorite should be there.
If not try to guess its name again and renew your typing.
Tap the icon relevant to app you have found to launch app you were looking for.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

eyore said:


> OK, I got the help I needed. I found a Ipad forum and asked over there and got a answer. I had to go into my settings, general, spotlight search and check what I wanted.
> Thanks again.


 Yes I just read up on Spotlight, I guess I have never used it because I don't have that many to look through. LOL

But I have used SIRI to open apps though. It does seem funny talking to your iPad. . Open such and such. Open Says Me .

"Open Candy Crush".. things like that. LOL


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Never thought to use Siri, I actually never use that. 

You should hear my granddaughter talk to Siri, my husband has it on his phone. She is 8 and you should hear her talk to it and it's response, it is funny. She tries carrying on a conversation with it and tries to get Siri to sing etc.

I've had my Ipad about 2 years now and have accumulated lots of apps. My granddaughter is always asking me to put games on for her and I have my games also. LOL


----------

